# Who thought this was a good idea?



## Texan (Feb 21, 2015)

Answer ... Tile guy.


----------



## Grimmeute (May 8, 2012)

That is ridiculous and I bet the HO was just tickled that he saved money by not calling a plumber out to do it right. or is that why you were there, HO had some brains and new that isn't right? Someone needs to just kick that tile guy in the nads.


----------



## Texan (Feb 21, 2015)

No she thought in was fine. But now she is trying to sell and the inspector caught it.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

> now she is trying to sell and the inspector caught it.


Awesome. Love it when hiring a hack to save money comes back and bites you in the As.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

what is the problem?? 

The guy at Lowes said that I could coupling them together and run then down to the basement like that....:blink:


----------



## MAC (Aug 19, 2008)

Looks to be quite a reach for the Tilsit paper as well


----------



## paytheplumber (Mar 13, 2014)

Made for left handed ****ters...lol


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

I was called for a drain problem.....new kitchen cabinets and counter top....


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

Gargalaxy said:


> I was called for a drain problem.....new kitchen cabinets and counter top....


wow...


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Johns_TPS said:


> wow...


Indeed.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Gargalaxy said:


> I was called for a drain problem.....new kitchen cabinets and counter top....


Basement? I know what I'd do but, what was/is your fix?


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

mccmech said:


> Basement? I know what I'd do but, what was/is your fix?


Central Florida isn't known for its basements, so I doubt it.


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

They used an escutcheon just to add that special touch. Whats the problem??


----------



## MootsNYC (Dec 19, 2013)

Johns_TPS said:


> wow...


 I concur


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

mccmech said:


> Basement? I know what I'd do but, what was/is your fix?


Not basement in here. About what I did? H.O just remodeled the kitchen. The cabinet guy did the install and set up a piece of 1/2" cpvc pipe for future repipe. I'll start the whole house repipe next week and also fix it in the right way when cut wall.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I see some delta pex supply lines and a 1/4 turn stop, somebody updated


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

How about this one?


----------

